

HP's Original Business Plan from 1937 - johns
http://www.communities.hp.com/online/blogs/hparchives/archive/2008/11/27/original-business-plan-1937.aspx

======
crsmith
"The question of what to manufacture was postponed until later in the
discussion."

So in 1937, a couple of college friends thought it would be cool to start a
business for the sake of starting a business. They probably had a couple great
ideas rolling around in their minds, but they didn't have a clear revenue
path.

My how things have changed in Silicon Valley.

------
parenthesis
My favourite bit:

"It was felt that we should make every attempt to keep up with television
since that would be a good thing if it broke in the near future…."

